# Ride Capo vs Union Factory vs Union Contact Pro



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking for a stiffer binding than my current Rome 390 Boss, For my NS Cobra.

Am between the Ride Capo, Union Factory, or Contact Pro (I think the Contacts may be a bit soft?).

Any input is apresh.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Capos. Contact Pros are responsive in a surfy way, but not stiff. Factory's have annoying forward lean and aren't really stiffer than what you have.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I got the Capos, they seem great...taking the m out on Monday, supposed to be some freshies...Ill let you know how they feel.

Its odd, doing research ont he internet there isn't much info or reviews on the Capo's. I don't know why as they seem like a great binding.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> I got the Capos, they seem great...taking the m out on Monday, supposed to be some freshies...Ill let you know how they feel.
> 
> Its odd, doing research ont he internet there isn't much info or reviews on the Capo's. I don't know why as they seem like a great binding.


Mine just broke.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol that's why the reviews are sparse...most of the comments on ride bindings are all about breakage...

Mind you, next year's capos look awesome.


----------



## hikerman (Jan 28, 2013)

I have the capos. Think 2012-2013 model, green.
They are stiff. That's what I was after although. Really like them, cantered foot bed is great. Used them end of last year and now.
Very adjustable also.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually have a Cobra and Capos... but never ridden them together. Maybe i will if it ever snows again.

I really like the Capos. Very versatile, good mix of power and freedom; you can do anything in them. 

Mine haven't broken.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I actually have Capos... but never ridden them . Maybe i will if it ever snows again.
> 
> I really like the Capos. Very versatile, good mix of power and freedom; you can do anything in them.
> 
> Mine haven't broken.


haha nice "never ridden" "haven't broken"


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> haha nice "never ridden" "haven't broken"


Yep. I've ridden them a lot on a board i've ridden and like a lot more than the Cobra.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Friend instructor at steamboat gets proform for ride, and he says they break all the fucking time.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Care to elaborate?


The plastic release mechanism on the toe ratchet busted off.

I had to undo the ankle strap & then kinda fall forward to get my boot out of it.

Had to do that every fuckin' run though.

Weak. They're pretty much brand new too.

I'm gonna write them though.

I've had just too much RIDE shit break on me lately.
That on top of the RFL's I returned & got nothing for.

Not even my old boots back.
What the fuck is that?

I've bought a tonne of ride stuff over the years, prolly more so than any other brand. I have brand new ride gear, with the tags still on em.

But in the past 2 years the broken or vanishing RIDE gear is over a grand.
That is not fuckin' cool with me.
I am not fuckin' cool with that.

They better fix what they have wronged.
Or I will go record saying "all RIDE gear is poop"

Haha, I'm sittin' here laughin' to myself.
Do ya think they'll go for it? Haha.
They fuckin' better. Hahaha
Fuck.
TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

StAntonRider said:


> Friend instructor at steamboat gets proform for ride, and he says they break all the fucking time.


Already gave up on sellin passports from China I see...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

AmberLamps said:


> Looking for a stiffer binding than my current Rome 390 Boss, For my NS Cobra.
> 
> Am between the Ride Capo, Union Factory, or Contact Pro (I think the Contacts may be a bit soft?).
> 
> Any input is apresh.


The Factory's are a solid binding for pretty much everything. These things are dialed. Damping, canting, forward lean, responsiveness, comfortable straps, smooth ratchets. You can't really ask for more of a binding. 

And if you ever need true 0 degree forward lean for rails and jibbing, you just take the forward lean adjuster off and the highbacks stand straight up.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, looks like a lot of Ride haterd out here...i had a pair of ride ex back in the day, and they never broke. 

I guess ill hang onto the receipt tho, incase these go down in flames. :scream:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Took the Capos for a spin for the first time today. They seem like a very solid set of bindings. Love the toe cap, also ankle straps are thin and minimalistic, whuch i loved.

Cant find anything negative to say about these yet. Guess ill have to wait and see how they hold up over time.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ride bindings are actually my bindings of choice lately though.

It just sucks that they broke on me.

On a side note

Haha, I just got a PM from "The RIDE Nation" forum on the interwebz.

It's just like this one, only way shittier & tinier.
I've been a member on there for about 3 years as well, don't think I've ever even posted? Don't know, can't remember, don't care to check.

Figured hmmm maybe someone seen that, took note, wants to maybe fix this problem?

Haha, fuckin' spam, spam from some fuckin' idiot who just joined their forum.
Fuck you RIDE, taunt me will ya.

What a fuckin' joke.
Guess I'll start that letter, right after this doobey.


TT


----------

